# Just wanted to say hi



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

best of luck and have a lot fun with them


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello and welcome Indy. The level of information here
is fantastic.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hello Indy...glad to meet you here. Caution...bee keeping is contagious!  Many of us started by thinking we were "looking to get one" hive and then did...and then another hive...and then another...etc. etc. Best wishes! I hope you jump on in and get that hive soon. Have fun!


----------

